# Making rub vs store bought



## buccosnation (Feb 18, 2015)

I know this topic may start a debate but I wanted to hear some reasoning to both sides. Is it worth it to make your own rub? You gotta figure that the stuff you can buy from reputable dealers has been tried and tested or else they wouldn't sell it. So, I am sure many of you make your own and have perfected it to your liking and that's great because you can make it easily and always have it on hand. So anybody care to tell me why they do or do not make their own rub?


----------



## tropics (Feb 18, 2015)

Buccosnation said:


> I know this topic may start a debate but I wanted to hear some reasoning to both sides. Is it worth it to make your own rub? You gotta figure that the stuff you can buy from reputable dealers has been tried and tested or else they wouldn't sell it. So, I am sure many of you make your own and have perfected it to your liking and that's great because you can make it easily and always have it on hand. So anybody care to tell me why they do or do not make their own rub?


You gotta figure that the stuff you can buy from reputable dealers has been tried and tested or else they wouldn't sell it. Convenience people being lazy for the most part, not having the time, and they do not want to keep all the spices.

I like making my own I also have Jeff's recipes. I just like the freshness of mine, I make enough to use for a BBQ and sometimes even a little extra.


----------



## daveomak (Feb 18, 2015)

Most commercial rubs are salt + spices etc...  

Home made, don't add salt...   add it separately to flavor your stuff....


----------



## timberjet (Feb 18, 2015)

I have not found one rub I like as much as Jeff's rub. It is way way cheaper to make your own and fresher and just better tasting. No fillers, no preservatives and who knows how long that stuff sat in some warehouse or shipping container. Steak seasoning on the other hand I like to buy premade if I can find good Chicago steak seasoning. I know it's crazy but I am in love with Weber Chicago steak seasoning for steak and burgers. It is killer. I lucked out about a year ago and found big containers of it at the Dollar store. I bought every last one. Dang if I'm not out now and I have not seen it on sale like that since. I recommend you give Jeff's a try. Or at least read the reviews on it.


----------



## fishmonger (Mar 16, 2015)

I like telling my dinner guests whether its the wife and kids or friends and family that I made everything on the table from the entre right down to the sauce and rub, I have only made one rub for smoking so far and it was great but I will be experimenting each time I make a new one.


----------



## puckhed33 (Mar 25, 2015)

How long can you store a home made rub? I made a rub with brown sugar, salt, cayenne, chili powder, garlic powder, onion powder and thyme and have a bit left over.


----------



## ernesttbass (Mar 25, 2015)

DaveOmak said:


> Most commercial rubs are salt + spices etc...
> 
> Home made, don't add salt... add it separately to flavor your stuff....


I'm with Dave.  Most store bought rubs have way too much salt for me. 

  It's way cheaper to make your your own *if*  you use it on a regular basis.


----------



## bruno994 (Mar 25, 2015)

I make my own rubs, but I have also used any number of commercial mixtures as well.  If you are buying from a reputable source, the commercial rubs have been developed for years prior to hitting the markets, either through competition, catering or restaurants.  That being said, it's always fun to experiment in the kitchen with different combos and types of meat.  

I vac seal all of my left over rub for use later, keeps it fresh and ready to go for the next cook.


----------



## foamheart (Mar 25, 2015)

I have used my share of rubs, to me they are like clothes, today's fad mostly. Oh I have had some that really turned my head at the time but after a bit they usually all get filed away in a large packing container in the garage. You know you'll like 'em all again if and when ya get around to it. Then the new fade hits and its good so the cycle repeats itself.

After so many times, I find that simple is good, it accents the meat, and that walk to the packing container in the garage, seems too far usually late night when I think about rubbing something down. You'd be amazed at what a simple salt and pepper will do for meats.

It may just be an age thing but, seems with most I know as you age the simple things done well seem to be much better than the new fad items.

I seem to lean these days to a minimalistic approach. I mean I am sure that coffee wood would make a great smoke, but I know I like pecan. If I spice up a rub its garlic or onion or chili's, or currently I do like some Tontaka Dust on my steaks! But its a seasoning salt, not really a rub IMHO.


----------



## talan64 (Mar 25, 2015)

My #1 reason for making my own rub has always been salt.  I haven't even tried the pre-made rubs, because they are mostly salt.  No need for that much salt! 

I started making my own, and have found a few I really like.  I use both of Jeff's rubs, as well as a KC BBQ rub I found online, and tweaked the salt amount. 

It's just too easy to make my own.


----------



## susieqz (Mar 25, 2015)

i gotta agree. most rubs are really just flavored salt. since i often brine i can't use those at all.
mine are very simple because the spice i like most is smoke.

anyway, the stuff i need to make a rub is always in my pantry.


----------



## grillmonkey (Mar 25, 2015)

Foamheart said:


> After so many times, I find that simple is good, it accents the meat, and that walk to the packing container in the garage, seems too far usually late night when I think about rubbing something down. You'd be amazed at what a simple salt and pepper will do for meats.
> 
> It may just be an age thing but, seems with most I know as you age the simple things done well seem to be much better than the new fad items.


I must be getting old, because it is slowly dawning on me that just plain old salt and pepper with a good smoking wood is really about all that I need.


----------



## x0xsaywhutx0x (Mar 26, 2015)

Like everyone else said, store bought rubs have too much salt. 
Ive always found it more rewarding to make my own rubs and sauces from scratch with whatever i decide to throw together, something you can call your own. Even if you use someone elses recipe its still rewarding to make it yourself, and typically more delicious than store bought rubs.


----------



## sota d (Mar 26, 2015)

I make Jeffs rub and use it on everything. It's fresh and doesn't use much salt, but you can tweak it to your personal taste if you want to. I make a double batch, put it in a sealed container in the freezer and it keeps fine. A double batch is enough for 3 or 4 of my smokes.


----------



## foamheart (Mar 26, 2015)

Grillmonkey said:


> I must be getting old, because it is slowly dawning on me that just plain old salt and pepper with a good smoking wood is really about all that I need.


Not old, just better seasoned. It allows much less stress in your life.


----------



## q3131a (Apr 26, 2015)

No anti caking agents, no msg, less salt, and less expensive. Why would anyone not make their own rubs?


----------



## joe black (Apr 26, 2015)

I have used a few bought rubs.  There are some out there from reputable folks that are interesting to try.  I enjoy making my own with less salt and more sweet.  I also don't like very much heat.  I have shared recipes with friends and then tweaked them a little.  When I make a rub, if I can't eat a tsp of straight rub, I will keep working.  On the other hand, since I've been on this site, I have used Jeff's rub and sauce several times and found them to be quite good.  Experimenting is fun.


----------



## foamheart (Apr 26, 2015)

q3131a said:


> No anti caking agents, no msg, less salt, and less expensive. Why would anyone not make their own rubs?


So what is the anti-caking agent. There is a lot of spices I would still have if I knew. Granules of Lea & Perins, honey, charcoal all come to mind immediately.


----------



## smokin' burt (Apr 26, 2015)

Foamheart said:


> I have used my share of rubs, to me they are like clothes, today's fad mostly. Oh I have had some that really turned my head at the time but after a bit they usually all get filed away in a large packing container in the garage. You know you'll like 'em all again if and when ya get around to it. Then the new fade hits and its good so the cycle repeats itself.
> 
> After so many times, I find that simple is good, it accents the meat, and that walk to the packing container in the garage, seems too far usually late night when I think about rubbing something down. You'd be amazed at what a simple salt and pepper will do for meats.
> 
> ...


I'm with you Foamheart...

The older I get the more I like to keep things simple. I used to thrive on Montreal Steak seasoning but rarely use it anymore. Still keep some around because I like it on eggs but don't use it on a steak anymore. For me, there's nothing better than a dash of sea salt on each side followed by a generous few cranks of fresh cracked black pepper from a mill and just prior to covering and resting the steak I like to brush on some melted butter.

That said, I like Jeff's rub, although I will say I adjust certain ingredients to my preference when I make it. I've tried some commercial rubs as many of you have, but the real satisfaction comes when you take that first bite and the concoction of ingredients you pulled off the top of your head tells you you've nailed it!

I've even used things that aren't marketed as rubs with good results. The McCormick's brand marinade mixes are a good example. Some of them make a darn good rub right out of the package. For all who read this and I'm sure it's been said a zillion times, don't be afraid to experiment because that's what it's all about, creating tasty entrees with a personal flair!!

SMB


----------



## susieqz (Apr 28, 2015)

you know, i'm tired of msg getting a bad rap. i add it to my rubs.

there were some bad studies many years ago that claimed it was bad, even tho you get it in veggies, but those studies have been over turned. try to find any good science that says it's worse than salt.

i have looked. there isn't any.


----------



## joe black (Apr 28, 2015)

Susie,  I'm not much into science and don't know too much, anyway.  I try to stay away from MSG because IMHO, I think it adds a more salty flavor.  I don't like an excess of salt anyway and I would just rather put what I know to be salt and can see how much is going in.  I don't want to guess what percentage of the MSG is actually salt.
Just my $0.02.


----------



## tropics (Apr 28, 2015)

Susie I make my own and I do not add it,reason for not adding it. Some of my guest have a reaction to it,I try to keep everyone one happy.If I buy a rub I do not check the lable and use it when I make just home cooked for my wife and I.If it does not bother you use it. IMHO


----------



## talan64 (Apr 28, 2015)

Whether or not MSG is bad for you, is really irrelevant.  It is a flavor enhancer which is something i think we can all agree on.  There are some "side effect" that "could" happen if you consume it.

However, if you have a rub, that can stand alone without MSG, why would you add it?  All the rubs I use stand up for themselves.

I am one of those people who try not to eat MSG, but I also try not to eat too much salt, fat, alcohol...etc. 

Too much of anything it bad for you, including oxygen and water (the 2 elements that define life as we know it)

Here is a good article about MSG, and no it is not an article "slamming" it. It mentions that some people have negative reactions, but that is the only "bad" comment in the article.


----------



## kenafein (Apr 28, 2015)

Buying rub seems like paying a huge markup on salt to me.  I have never used a store bought rub, but some people appreciate the blends and the convenience.  I also have never made a bad rub, it seems almost fool proof to me, and I'm just the fool to prove it.


----------



## susieqz (Apr 28, 2015)

msg IS salt. if you add it, you cut or eliminate regular salt.


----------



## bluewhisper (Apr 28, 2015)

> the concoction of ingredients you pulled off the top of your head


Yah that's what I like. I'm fortunate to have a modest herb garden just steps away from the kitchen so I can quickly get sage or rosemary or garlic chives, etc. I dried a lot of those and now I have them either straight or mixed with salt. I can try any combination, for any kind of meat/fire with whatever amount of salt I want. It doesn't have to be the same every time.

But some of you here are working on a professional scale where you're feeding hundreds of people, either for particular events or as a business. That's when you need a recipe that's consistent from batch to batch.


----------



## gary s (Apr 28, 2015)

There are some good rubs out there especially now-days I tried a few that I liked but I've been making my own rub and sauce for many many years

Gary


----------



## bluewhisper (Apr 28, 2015)

And a rub can serve other purposes like seasoning a batch of rice, or a chip&dip.


----------



## kenafein (Apr 28, 2015)

susieqz said:


> you know, i'm tired of msg getting a bad rap. i add it to my rubs.
> there were some bad studies many years ago that claimed it was bad, even tho you get it in veggies, but those studies have been over turned. try to find any good science that says it's worse than salt.
> i have looked. there isn't any.



MSG is delicious, and glutamic acid is an amino acid that your body produces.  It provides an umami taste.  People are terrified of it, and some claim that it makes them sleepy.  It is an easy way to add  a lot of flavor, though.  Still, my wife would give me the look if she caught me using it.  The damage is done.


----------



## lemans (Apr 28, 2015)

I use Jeff's rub and sauce.   It is fresh and lively.  Why re event the wheel?


----------



## hank2000 (Aug 4, 2015)

I try to stay away from MSG as much as possible  it triggers my wife's migraines  but so do a lot of other things  that's why We make our own rubs and things  she is much happier when she fills good


----------



## joe black (Aug 4, 2015)

Yeah....that's what I meant to say.


----------



## shawbrook (Aug 4, 2015)

I like to make my own usually have everything on hand.


----------



## failheart (Nov 14, 2015)

I use salt on my pork and fish and that's it.......then smoke it. My whole chicken i rub it down with vegetable oil and season it with salt, granulated garlic, black pepper. My beef I rub it down with salt, granulated garlic, black pepper, chili powder, onion powder, parsley and oregano.


----------



## failheart (Nov 14, 2015)

Here's My other dry rub for beef/chicken: 

1 tablespoon Salt

1 tablespoon Granulated Garlic

1 tablespoon Granulated Onion

 ½ cup brown Sugar

1 tablespoon black Pepper

1 teaspoon Cayenne

1 teaspoon Dry mustard


----------



## smokin' burt (Nov 14, 2015)

FaiLheart said:


> Here's My other dry rub for beef/chicken:
> 
> 1 tablespoon Salt
> 
> ...


That sounds like a good simple rub you have there FaiLheart. You didn't mention the type salt you use but I'll assume you're like most of us and don't use iodized salt. I usually use Kosher or sometimes Sea salt myself. Try your rub with Chipotle powder instead of Cayenne sometime... you might be pleasantly surprised!

SMB


----------



## sgtdrilllbit (Dec 31, 2015)

cool dry place.....6 months


----------



## x0xsaywhutx0x (Jan 1, 2016)

SMOKIN' BURT said:


> That sounds like a good simple rub you have there FaiLheart. You didn't mention the type salt you use but I'll assume you're like most of us and don't use iodized salt. I usually use Kosher or sometimes Sea salt myself. Try your rub with Chipotle powder instead of Cayenne sometime... you might be pleasantly surprised!
> 
> SMB


I like using chipotle powder over cayenne.  Whenever a recipe calls for cayenne, I usually use chipotle instead.


----------



## daveomak (Jan 1, 2016)

bbq-rubz....  good points and well taken...    However, when one tends the fires all days over a wood smoker, the senses are severely dulled...  

Smell, taste and possibly common sense from beverages... 

We are not trying to please "Average Joe" wandering through  "Jim's Save the Planet" food emporium looking for a "rub"....   We, generally, are looking for a taste profile that fits our palate...  AND, after having experimented over months or years, trying to find that perfect combination of herbs and spices, we share with our "died in the wool comrades" who share this incredible hobby...

Soooo, I would state, with some reservation, you are  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   if you think the "refined" palate, that you describe, lives here....

_*   I find that when people who have made their own rubs to their own personal taste they taste pretty foul. *_*Someone who smokes, drinks alot and consumes a large amount of red meat (usually BBQd) prefers a full on blast of salt multiplied with cayenne multiplied with garlic multiplied with onion powder with a dump of chipotle to boot. Over powering and a taste that lingers well into the next day.*

Perhaps, after that comment, another venue would be more suitable to you, your circle of friends / clientele....


----------



## disco (Jan 1, 2016)

bbq-rubz said:


> I disagree with the comments about commercial rubs just containing salt, that statement is a gross generalization. Firstly, properly distributed commercial rubs should contain a "Nutrition Facts" section on their label that lists the ingredients and more importantly the volume of sodium in the product. A smart consumer can therefore make an appropriate decision about which product they want to buy. Secondly, there are a number of salt free, msg free, gluten free & kosher products on the market so if you still want the fun and convenience of a commercial rub you can choose one of those products instead. Personally, I like the fun of the different names of the products and I find that when people who have made their own rubs to their own personal taste they taste pretty foul. Someone who smokes, drinks alot and consumes a large amount of red meat (usually BBQd) prefers a full on blast of salt multiplied with cayenne multiplied with garlic multiplied with onion powder with a dump of chipotle to boot. Over powering and a taste that lingers well into the next day. I agree with the comment that a commercial rub is something that has been refined and accepted by many and to that, I put more trust in the democracy of commerce than the back yard bbq dude and his six pack, marlboro creation.


I hear what you are saying but talk about a gross generalization. There are some incredibly talented people on this forum with a lot of experience cooking both smoking and non smoking. In my opinion, you are no more likely to get a bad home made rub than a bad store bought. I do use commercial rubs and homemade rubs. Each has their place and allows me to choose a rub that meats the needs of the dish I am making. Beef needs a different rub than pork. Piri Piri is a specialized spice. Oriental flavours are a great variation. Etc.

Just my opinion.

Disco


----------



## foamheart (Jan 1, 2016)

Been around making rubs a day or two.

Rubs, like sauce or like how to smoke meats is completely about figuring out what you want for a finished product and then establishing how to get there YOUR WAY. There is no one definitive way to make smoke. Its what is fun about it. When you think you have your way perfected you look for slight mods. or ways to do it faster, better manage the pit, etc etc.... 

I still believe in the 8/3/1/1/1 method. AND keep records so you know what you have and what you've already tried. 8 = any salt or mixture of salts or salt substitutes, 3 obviously sugar, again your choice or mixtures. then you have three more parts of any herb, spice or flavor modifier. These can be combined to equal one part. Make what you think you'd like and try it!

I also love trying some of those market blends. I have a box on a shelf in the garage that is full of these types where folks being nice have given them to me. I get a wild hair occassionally and dive right in.... the bad part is even if I don't care too much for them, I just can't make myself throw them away....LOL  Then there are those I tryed and really liked. Currently I enjoy two store boughts', one for beef ("Tatonka Dust" from a board members bride's company) and one for pork called "Pig Squeal". I still use my own rubs mostly. Buying rubs to me makes the same amount of sense as buying canned air. I guess it does make sense but its just normally goes against my male ego. LOL

So make 'em, try 'em, buy 'em..... tell us what you think. I shared with you what I currently care for and I feel quite comfortable you'd like them too. I shared how I make them so you can enjoy building and trying your own. AND always be quite gracious about someone elses which they recommend or they are giving you.... you never know what you'll find.

Like everything else here, its just part of the fun of adventure! LOL..... Its always funny when you get the most outstanding rub you'll ever experience and can't get any more for one reason or another...  its like walking the yellow brick road.

Have fun, and let use know what you find that is good!


----------



## daveomak (Jan 1, 2016)

*That's the great thing about freedom of speech, one can express an opinion or ideas without fear of retaliation.*

_*   I find that when people who have made their own rubs to their own personal taste they taste pretty foul.*_ *Someone who smokes, drinks alot and consumes a large amount of red meat (usually BBQd) prefers a full on blast of salt multiplied with cayenne multiplied with garlic multiplied with onion powder with a dump of chipotle to boot. Over powering and a taste that lingers well into the next day.*

You may call that freedom of speech....   I call it rude and self aggrandizing, arrogant and bourgeoisie....  especially in "our" house...


----------



## mosparky (Jan 1, 2016)

Foamheart, the first anti-caking agent that comes to mind is silican dioxide. Used in several powdered  products. Being around this place, I've started looking at the ingredients in packaged foods then googleing them to see why they are there.


----------



## remsr (Jan 2, 2016)

I make a lot of my own rubs  and injections and I buy a lot of rubs and injectable sauces. Some I like some not so much. I also mix a lot of store bought rubs together and they come out well. Jef sells a rub with very little salt in it, I use it s lot, not because of the lack of salt but because it tastes good. I am a recovering alcoholic and haven't drank in over 30 years and I quit smoking about 20 years ago so my taste buds are quit accurate which only means they may be different than that of someone who drinks and smokes and for that matter my wife doesn't drink or smoke either but we don't like all of the same things either. We don't argue about it we accept the we are all different and that our differences are all we have to share with one another. I don't force my tastes on her and she don't push her's on me yet we get together in the kitchen and put together some good eats.


----------



## x0xsaywhutx0x (Jan 2, 2016)

DaveOmak said:


> Soooo, I would state, with some reservation, you are
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed.  No need to be bashing others.


----------



## gary s (Jan 2, 2016)

Hey bbq-rubz  you got a pretty good dressing down, as the Brits would say.  I see you are new, and don't want to see you go away.

What Disco and Foam said I agree,  There are a lot of talented people on here that make some pretty darn good stuff rubs included. If you think about most all the commercial rubs started in

someones kitchen, just like yours or mine. I make some of my rubs and buy some, My old stand by's are my own and a pretty even and mild balance of flavors. I like to taste the meat and not just the seasoning. Everyone has there own taste, and different parts of the country are definitely have different flavor profiles.

Everyone (Most everyone) tries to get along, learn, teach and share.

Gary


----------



## remsr (Jan 2, 2016)

Amen Gary.
Randy,


----------



## seldomseen (Jan 2, 2016)

I prefer making my own. Really pretty simple and have not found a store bought rub that wasn't too salty. I usually salt whatever meat i'm cooking the night before and apply a salt free rub before throwing onto the smoker.


----------



## remsr (Jan 3, 2016)

I don't see the difference between salting the day befor or adding the salt to the salt free rub the day befor. 
The other thing I wonder about is how does everyone think rubs originated, I  use a store bought rub called Grub Rub as a base for everything I smoke I go through about 10 bottles every year it was created by a Texas smoker years ago and is now being made and sold by family. Tonka dust was created by a woman in North Dakota, fact is almost all store bought rubs and sauces were created by people like you and me. The other thing is that anyone who brins uses a lot of salt. Salt helps tenderize and enhance flavors but if you like tastless food or you like just the taste of smoke and meat don't use salt or rubs. I live in a state where people eat a lot of tasteless foods yet those same people eat my smoked, grilled and cooked foods that are heavily seasoned and rave about how good it is.


----------



## dwhite1031 (Jan 7, 2016)

What I see first listed on the ingredients for a majority of the store bought rubs is salt.  Salt is cheap & is more of a filler, keeping their production costs down.  Most I have tried, the salt is mostly what I taste.  When I want salt, I use kosher salt along with coarse black pepper for a rub.  Otherwise I'm using Jeff's recipes or experimenting with my own.  But that's just how I roll.......well I don't really roll anymore because it takes me so dadgum long to get back up.......


----------



## LanceR (Jan 7, 2016)

Another advantage of making your own is the ability to toast spices or bloom them in hot oil if you want different flavor profiles.  Nancy takes charge of mixing most of the rubs and steak seasonings.  She makes large batches and vacuum bags most of it.  The kids raid the pantry and freezers when they visit (yes, with permission and encouragement) so big batches still don't last long.

And as has been stated ad nauseam, I don't like paying spice prices for seasonings with salt as the first listed ingredient and just don't want that salt anyway.

Lance


----------



## remsr (Jan 7, 2016)

Salt is also an enhancer, it's a tenderizer and it is a key ingredient in all brins. I can and have made things taste good without salt, but some things just require salt. 
According to the  dietitians fruits nuts and vegetables are what we should all be eating to stay healthy. I like those things, but some times I would rather feed them to the cows, pigs, and chickens and then smoke them up and eat them, that's how I roll. [emoji]128526[/emoji]


----------



## grillmonkey (Jan 16, 2016)

REMSR said:


> Salt is also an enhancer, it's a tenderizer and it is a key ingredient in all brins. I can and have made things taste good without salt, but some things just require salt.
> According to the dietitians fruits nuts and vegetables are what we should all be eating to stay healthy. I like those things, but some times I would rather feed them to the cows, pigs, and chickens and then smoke them up and eat them, that's how I roll. [emoji]128526[/emoji]


That's how I like to have my veggies; let the herbivore eat them, then eat the herbivore.


----------



## stokensmoke (Feb 13, 2016)

Reviving another old post here. I've been making my own rubs for quite a while. Did the whole Google search, bought the 7000 different ingredients, and was never very happy with the results. One day I sat down with my 7000 ingredients (being dramatic with this number) and tasted all of them.  Found out there's a lot of them I really didn't like. I'm sure a bunch of them taste different cooked but this was my baseline. I took a few of the simple ones and played with the ratios till I got what I wanted. Simple mixture of kosher salt, season salt, black pepper and a shot of cayenne. Don't know if I'm in the minority here but I do not like a sweet rub. No sugar at all. If I want something sweet I'll make a sauce. Now after all my experimenting I was curious how a "professional" rub tasted. Wanted to see if I was on the right track. Read a lot of lables. Not impressed. Bought the killer hogs rub. Big name to try. Tasted the rub. Really sweet no heat. Gonna try it on a cook - shoulder with the amount of sugar in it. Wouldn't put that much sugar on beef. Will post my taste test afterwards. Just wanted some of your guys opinions on the subject.


----------



## daveomak (Feb 13, 2016)

Some spices detract from the flavor of the meat...   That's why some folks like some rubs...    Subtle flavors that enhance the flavor of the meat is what I look for...  nothing powerful...

One example of BBQ sauce....  Cattleman's.....  not powerful but simple and good...


----------



## stokensmoke (Feb 13, 2016)

I hear exactly what you're saying. I'm a huge fan of the bark on my pork and beef and with a half cup of sugar and a half cup of paprika it really doesn't taste like beef or pork.


----------



## johnmeyer (Feb 13, 2016)

I did a spatchcocked chicken a few days ago. Someone gave me a box of Penzey rubs, so I used one of those.

Big mistake.

The problem with store-bought rubs are not only the salt thing, but also you have no idea what spices are really in them, and in what proportions. Also, they often aren't very fresh. Finally, they often don't have the spices that really complement the thing being smoked, whereas you can "tune" your own rub to be exactly the right thing.

Having damaged what was otherwise a fine smoke by using store-bought spices, I'm going to be using my own mixes for all smokes in the future.


----------



## stokensmoke (Feb 13, 2016)

OK how about a list of seasonings / spices that compliment specific meats. #1 pork #2 beef #3 chicken. Salt and black pepper are a givin.


----------



## McLoven1t562 (May 9, 2016)

q3131a said:


> No anti caking agents, no msg, less salt, and less expensive. Why would anyone not make their own rubs?


Speaking of those "anti-caking agents".....I'm sad to say that there is a certain PitMaster's Seasoning that I thoroughly enjoy for chicken, but no matter where I find his product, the damn seasoning always has several clumps in it.

Makes me want to try and duplicate his recipe because it's delicious but it drives me nuts. I've even grabbed a butter knife and slapped it around inside the bottle to try n break it up lol


----------



## johnmeyer (May 9, 2016)

QinAintEasy562 said:


> Speaking of those "anti-caking agents".....I'm sad to say that there is a certain PitMaster's Seasoning that I thoroughly enjoy for chicken, but no matter where I find his product, the damn seasoning always has several clumps in it.
> 
> Makes me want to try and duplicate his recipe because it's delicious but it drives me nuts. I've even grabbed a butter knife and slapped it around inside the bottle to try n break it up lol


While most rub recipes specifically recommend that you NOT blend the spices in a food processor, that is exactly what I would recommend for this situation. However, I would not use the usual cutting blade. Instead, if you have one, use the plastic "blending" blade. Many food processors include this blade, but most people stick it in the drawer and forget about it because it is only useful for blending. However, the fact that it doesn't actually cut is a good thing when dealing with rubs, and it should do an almost perfect job of getting rid of the lumps.

Here is a picture of the normal cutting blade on my 38-year-old Cuisinart (on the left), with the plastic blending blade on the right:













Cuisinart%20Blades_zpsbdk4nlrc.jpg



__ johnmeyer
__ May 9, 2016


----------



## remsr (May 10, 2016)

I didn't say but I do keep a batch of Jeff's rub and sauce handy, I also have his cook book and use it often. Jeff's rubs are low salt and work well on everything I only create and use other rubs because I like verity. Oh! And I use a store bought rub that clumps up. On the label it suggests removing the lid and microwaveing for 30 sec.


----------



## daniels (May 13, 2016)

Here's my take on rubs.  I looked at several rubs this morning while in Walmart.  Most of the rubs have salt as the first ingredient so they have more salt than any other item.  Another rub had sugar as the first ingredient and turbinado sugar as the second ingredient with salt as the third ingredient.

Salt is not a tenderizer as someone else stated.  It is a preservative.  It is also an acquired taste and that's why we end up eating a preservative.  The less you use salt the more you come to dislike it when the foods have a little more than you're used to.  Perhaps your body it telling you that salt is bad for you.  Use it if you must but commercial rubs have way too much of it.  I tend to use a little salt but for me a little goes a long way.  Other members of my family are used to more salt than I am so things don't taste right to them without it.

Sugar seems to be used as a filler in the jars of commercial rubs.  It will caramelize and then burn so you risk ruining your food.  That's why so many BBQ sauces are only used at the end of the cook.  Some people like meat to taste like candy.  So be it.

Look at some rubs in the store and some rub recipes online.  Develop a skeleton recipe or multiple skeleton recipes; one for beef, one for pork, and one for chicken.

Say you have your skeleton recipe for chicken rub but that day you feel like adding something like lemon pepper.  Go for it!

Many rubs really need at most only 4 or 5 ingredients to develop a skeleton recipe.  A lot of them use onion powder, garlic powder, fresh ground peppercorns, salt, and maybe sugar.  Chipotle powder or cayenne powder can be added if that suits your tastes.  But remember, some people absolutely swear by using only salt and pepper.  Start out simple.

Keep notes and play with the recipes.  When you get bored with any of them, and you will, then change it.  Have fun!


----------



## remsr (May 13, 2016)

A shaker full it table salt will last about two years in our house. Yet I don't care what is listed in the ingredients of rubs weather it's salt first sugar or what ever. If it works out well on my meats I'm happy. I make my own runs as well and use salt because it works but I don't get crazy with it. I know people who don't even try their food before they grab a shaker of salt and cover everything in salt. 40 years ago I was one of them people, now The food has to be pretty tasteless for me to consider puting any salt on it. The way I see it is, if I'm doing a 16 pound brisket any rub I use will not have enough salt in it to do anything but enhance the meat. Many people use only salt and pepper because they want to taste only the meat. I just use what ever I like.


----------



## daniels (May 16, 2016)

Well, I feel rather foolish after rambling about the evils of store bought rubs the other day.  Later that day I went to Costco to get ribs for smoking Saturday so I stopped in the spice section of the store.  Out of curiosity I looked at a couple of rubs they sell.  Lo and behold there was one that is lower in sodium per serving than others I have seen and it didn't list any sugar in the ingredients.  I made sure no one was watching as I slipped the bottle of rub into my cart.

I tried it on the ribs Saturday.

I put it on sparingly because I'm a 'less is more' kind of guy.  Sort of a minimalist at heart.

By golly that stuff was really good!

I think I'll try to mimic it except use even less salt.  What I used is Pork Barrel BBQ Seasoning & Rub.  I think it would taste pretty good on just about anything smoked.

Live and learn.


----------



## remsr (May 17, 2016)

Glad you four something that you like, I'll look at the rubs next time I go to Costco. I like anything that taste good with or without salt.


----------



## johnmeyer (May 17, 2016)

Which rub? What does the label say?


----------



## daveomak (May 17, 2016)

There is at least one spice at Costco that has no salt....  In the center...  Mrs. Dash seasonings also have no salt, I think... 













CHICKEN INJECTED 002.JPG



__ daveomak
__ May 6, 2016


----------



## johnmeyer (May 17, 2016)

I know others have expressed a preference for no salt, and for those with high blood pressure, this is probably a good thing. However, salt is a pretty important part of preparing meat for smoking or grilling, so for me, I don't mind salt.

What I _*do *_mind is a lousy rub. If someone has found a really good one, I'd be willing to try it.


----------



## remsr (May 17, 2016)

Gordon's Grub Rub I use it on everything,  I can only find it in Texas. My buddy next door has kids attending Baylor they bring me two cases every year. I also like Jeff's rubs, very simple but really good. Salt lick on brisket is also good another Texas based co. I have been known to mix different store bought rubs that work out well. I just did chicken quarters that I rubed with Grub Rub, Jeff's rub and Weber's kick'n  chicken and it was killer good.


----------



## phatbac (May 17, 2016)

I found this is a good rub on CSR's or some chicken...nice and sweet with a slight bite on the back end













seasoning.jpg



__ phatbac
__ May 9, 2016






Google butcher BBQ and go to their website...great site for all kinds of BBQ rubs injections and marinades!

Happy Smoking,

phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## bbqbrett (May 17, 2016)

DaveOmak said:


> There is at least one spice at Costco that has no salt....  In the center...  Mrs. Dash seasonings also have no salt, I think...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are correct, Mrs Dash seasonings are salt free.


----------



## remsr (May 17, 2016)

This one is my base for everything I use store bought or home made 













image.jpeg



__ remsr
__ May 17, 2016





and it is great by itself as well.


----------



## gary s (May 17, 2016)

DaveOmak said:


> There is at least one spice at Costco that has no salt....  In the center...  Mrs. Dash seasonings also have no salt, I think...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're right No Salt and they make several flavors  Spicy is great

Gary


----------



## remsr (May 20, 2016)

If it's the fact that salt is not good for you is your objection to salt being the number one ingreadinnt in rubs, use Himalayan pink salt, google it and read about the befits compared to table salt, sea salt, kosher salt, gray salt and more. It's actually good for your body for many reasons. It's also a great alternative to all other salts. I mostly use Kosher salt in my rubs, brines and in everything I cook that requires salt, but I have been converting to Himalayan slat. Read about it and you will know why.


----------



## mtnman68 (Jun 13, 2016)

I have tryed several store bought rubs, but most are just too spicey for me. So I make my own that is not so spicey. And I like to experiment trying different spices to see how I like, and see what others think of the different rubs that I mix up.


----------



## remsr (Jun 14, 2016)

Try Grub Rub the rub I posted in this thread. It don't have much spice which is why I add other rubs to it, or cayenne because I like a little heat. 
Randy,


----------



## nathanjwtx (Jun 15, 2016)

I found Salt Lick to be, well, really really salty. The other spices didn't really come through at all. Stanley's Rib Rub is my current favourite. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## 3montes (Jun 15, 2016)

I was just contemplating this today. I have been mixing my own using Jeff's rub as a base and then tweaking here and there. My main concern in rubs or individual spices is freshness. You're most likely not going to get anything too fresh off the shelf in Wal Mart or Costco. I have been buying all my individual spices online from the Spice House and mix my rubs from there. 

I made about 4 cups of rub today for a grad party I'm cooking for this weekend. My spice cabinet is getting low and I will have to order again soon. Fresh spices are not cheap even when you buy in the bag and not the shaker bottle. But I'm not after cheap I'm after good! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Awhile back I bought my first tri tips ever so I wanted a good Santa Maria rub. I wound up buying a Santa Maria rub from Oak Ridge BBQ. Simply fantastic!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I know the difference between stale and fresh spices and I could tell this blend was as fresh as anything I have gotten from the Spice House. According to Oak ridge BBQ web site they hand mix each batch as ordered. They do not back stock  blends so nothing is sitting on the shelf waiting to be bought so you are getting it about as fresh as it can get.

So with that in mind I did a little research today in regards to pricing out all the individual spices and mixing my own or buying pre made blends from Oak Ridge BBQ. The cost came out to be close to a wash but actually slightly cheaper from Oak Ridge. I probably spent 30 minutes today mixing my own by the time I gathered all the different spices got out the measuring cups and spoons, mixing bowl and balloon whisk.

My time is worth something even though I enjoy whipping up a batch but when you are getting ready to prepare for a large cook mixing rub is just one more thing on top of a lot of other one more things that needs to be done. So I'm strongly considering going to pre mixed quality blends rather than mixing my own.


----------



## remsr (Jun 16, 2016)

No matter what I use for a rub, what I really taste is what ever I rub, Beef, pork, chicken, veggies what ever.
 Maybe there is something wrong with my taste buds, but they know what they like and I have never had anyone in all the years that I have been smoking and grilling say that they didn't like what I smoke and grill, even though I experiment with different rubs and sauces all the time.
I'll see a rub or sauce in the store or in a recipe that sounds good and try it.
 Makes me think that the method is what makes everting taste good. Rubs and sauces just kick things up a notch. I suppose one can use to much of something? I find that true with sauces, so I sauce my smoked ribs then Carmelites them on the grill and serve warm sauce on the side for those who like lots of sauce. As far as salt goes I sometimes cook on a salt block and my wife covers a prime rib in salt and pepper nothing else and it tastes great. Oh! And I might add that small shaker of table salt will last for two years at our house. 
 I suppose all I have just said is what makes the Smoking Meat Forms work so well. Everyone of us are a little different than the the other and it's this difference we all have to share with each other that makes it great.
Thanks to Jeff for starting it and all of you for keeping it going.
Randy,


----------



## McLoven1t562 (Jun 16, 2016)

phatbac said:


> I found this is a good rub on CSR's or some chicken...nice and sweet with a slight bite on the back end
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea I do the same thing but with Harry Sou's "Slap Yo Daddy BBQ" Rubs.

I stick with McCormick seasoning & rubs if I'm lazy and buy something at the grocery store. But that's the great thing about Competition BBQ, is it allows Pit Masters around the country to sell their recipes for us backyard enthusiasts.

There are a ton of options on Amazon and personal websites from the smokers themselves.  I plan on buying a couple from a few of the well known names.


----------



## buccosnation (Feb 18, 2015)

I know this topic may start a debate but I wanted to hear some reasoning to both sides. Is it worth it to make your own rub? You gotta figure that the stuff you can buy from reputable dealers has been tried and tested or else they wouldn't sell it. So, I am sure many of you make your own and have perfected it to your liking and that's great because you can make it easily and always have it on hand. So anybody care to tell me why they do or do not make their own rub?


----------



## tropics (Feb 18, 2015)

Buccosnation said:


> I know this topic may start a debate but I wanted to hear some reasoning to both sides. Is it worth it to make your own rub? You gotta figure that the stuff you can buy from reputable dealers has been tried and tested or else they wouldn't sell it. So, I am sure many of you make your own and have perfected it to your liking and that's great because you can make it easily and always have it on hand. So anybody care to tell me why they do or do not make their own rub?


You gotta figure that the stuff you can buy from reputable dealers has been tried and tested or else they wouldn't sell it. Convenience people being lazy for the most part, not having the time, and they do not want to keep all the spices.

I like making my own I also have Jeff's recipes. I just like the freshness of mine, I make enough to use for a BBQ and sometimes even a little extra.


----------



## daveomak (Feb 18, 2015)

Most commercial rubs are salt + spices etc...  

Home made, don't add salt...   add it separately to flavor your stuff....


----------



## timberjet (Feb 18, 2015)

I have not found one rub I like as much as Jeff's rub. It is way way cheaper to make your own and fresher and just better tasting. No fillers, no preservatives and who knows how long that stuff sat in some warehouse or shipping container. Steak seasoning on the other hand I like to buy premade if I can find good Chicago steak seasoning. I know it's crazy but I am in love with Weber Chicago steak seasoning for steak and burgers. It is killer. I lucked out about a year ago and found big containers of it at the Dollar store. I bought every last one. Dang if I'm not out now and I have not seen it on sale like that since. I recommend you give Jeff's a try. Or at least read the reviews on it.


----------



## fishmonger (Mar 16, 2015)

I like telling my dinner guests whether its the wife and kids or friends and family that I made everything on the table from the entre right down to the sauce and rub, I have only made one rub for smoking so far and it was great but I will be experimenting each time I make a new one.


----------



## puckhed33 (Mar 25, 2015)

How long can you store a home made rub? I made a rub with brown sugar, salt, cayenne, chili powder, garlic powder, onion powder and thyme and have a bit left over.


----------



## ernesttbass (Mar 25, 2015)

DaveOmak said:


> Most commercial rubs are salt + spices etc...
> 
> Home made, don't add salt... add it separately to flavor your stuff....


I'm with Dave.  Most store bought rubs have way too much salt for me. 

  It's way cheaper to make your your own *if*  you use it on a regular basis.


----------



## bruno994 (Mar 25, 2015)

I make my own rubs, but I have also used any number of commercial mixtures as well.  If you are buying from a reputable source, the commercial rubs have been developed for years prior to hitting the markets, either through competition, catering or restaurants.  That being said, it's always fun to experiment in the kitchen with different combos and types of meat.  

I vac seal all of my left over rub for use later, keeps it fresh and ready to go for the next cook.


----------



## foamheart (Mar 25, 2015)

I have used my share of rubs, to me they are like clothes, today's fad mostly. Oh I have had some that really turned my head at the time but after a bit they usually all get filed away in a large packing container in the garage. You know you'll like 'em all again if and when ya get around to it. Then the new fade hits and its good so the cycle repeats itself.

After so many times, I find that simple is good, it accents the meat, and that walk to the packing container in the garage, seems too far usually late night when I think about rubbing something down. You'd be amazed at what a simple salt and pepper will do for meats.

It may just be an age thing but, seems with most I know as you age the simple things done well seem to be much better than the new fad items.

I seem to lean these days to a minimalistic approach. I mean I am sure that coffee wood would make a great smoke, but I know I like pecan. If I spice up a rub its garlic or onion or chili's, or currently I do like some Tontaka Dust on my steaks! But its a seasoning salt, not really a rub IMHO.


----------



## talan64 (Mar 25, 2015)

My #1 reason for making my own rub has always been salt.  I haven't even tried the pre-made rubs, because they are mostly salt.  No need for that much salt! 

I started making my own, and have found a few I really like.  I use both of Jeff's rubs, as well as a KC BBQ rub I found online, and tweaked the salt amount. 

It's just too easy to make my own.


----------



## susieqz (Mar 25, 2015)

i gotta agree. most rubs are really just flavored salt. since i often brine i can't use those at all.
mine are very simple because the spice i like most is smoke.

anyway, the stuff i need to make a rub is always in my pantry.


----------



## grillmonkey (Mar 25, 2015)

Foamheart said:


> After so many times, I find that simple is good, it accents the meat, and that walk to the packing container in the garage, seems too far usually late night when I think about rubbing something down. You'd be amazed at what a simple salt and pepper will do for meats.
> 
> It may just be an age thing but, seems with most I know as you age the simple things done well seem to be much better than the new fad items.


I must be getting old, because it is slowly dawning on me that just plain old salt and pepper with a good smoking wood is really about all that I need.


----------



## x0xsaywhutx0x (Mar 26, 2015)

Like everyone else said, store bought rubs have too much salt. 
Ive always found it more rewarding to make my own rubs and sauces from scratch with whatever i decide to throw together, something you can call your own. Even if you use someone elses recipe its still rewarding to make it yourself, and typically more delicious than store bought rubs.


----------



## sota d (Mar 26, 2015)

I make Jeffs rub and use it on everything. It's fresh and doesn't use much salt, but you can tweak it to your personal taste if you want to. I make a double batch, put it in a sealed container in the freezer and it keeps fine. A double batch is enough for 3 or 4 of my smokes.


----------



## foamheart (Mar 26, 2015)

Grillmonkey said:


> I must be getting old, because it is slowly dawning on me that just plain old salt and pepper with a good smoking wood is really about all that I need.


Not old, just better seasoned. It allows much less stress in your life.


----------



## q3131a (Apr 26, 2015)

No anti caking agents, no msg, less salt, and less expensive. Why would anyone not make their own rubs?


----------



## joe black (Apr 26, 2015)

I have used a few bought rubs.  There are some out there from reputable folks that are interesting to try.  I enjoy making my own with less salt and more sweet.  I also don't like very much heat.  I have shared recipes with friends and then tweaked them a little.  When I make a rub, if I can't eat a tsp of straight rub, I will keep working.  On the other hand, since I've been on this site, I have used Jeff's rub and sauce several times and found them to be quite good.  Experimenting is fun.


----------



## foamheart (Apr 26, 2015)

q3131a said:


> No anti caking agents, no msg, less salt, and less expensive. Why would anyone not make their own rubs?


So what is the anti-caking agent. There is a lot of spices I would still have if I knew. Granules of Lea & Perins, honey, charcoal all come to mind immediately.


----------



## smokin' burt (Apr 26, 2015)

Foamheart said:


> I have used my share of rubs, to me they are like clothes, today's fad mostly. Oh I have had some that really turned my head at the time but after a bit they usually all get filed away in a large packing container in the garage. You know you'll like 'em all again if and when ya get around to it. Then the new fade hits and its good so the cycle repeats itself.
> 
> After so many times, I find that simple is good, it accents the meat, and that walk to the packing container in the garage, seems too far usually late night when I think about rubbing something down. You'd be amazed at what a simple salt and pepper will do for meats.
> 
> ...


I'm with you Foamheart...

The older I get the more I like to keep things simple. I used to thrive on Montreal Steak seasoning but rarely use it anymore. Still keep some around because I like it on eggs but don't use it on a steak anymore. For me, there's nothing better than a dash of sea salt on each side followed by a generous few cranks of fresh cracked black pepper from a mill and just prior to covering and resting the steak I like to brush on some melted butter.

That said, I like Jeff's rub, although I will say I adjust certain ingredients to my preference when I make it. I've tried some commercial rubs as many of you have, but the real satisfaction comes when you take that first bite and the concoction of ingredients you pulled off the top of your head tells you you've nailed it!

I've even used things that aren't marketed as rubs with good results. The McCormick's brand marinade mixes are a good example. Some of them make a darn good rub right out of the package. For all who read this and I'm sure it's been said a zillion times, don't be afraid to experiment because that's what it's all about, creating tasty entrees with a personal flair!!

SMB


----------



## susieqz (Apr 28, 2015)

you know, i'm tired of msg getting a bad rap. i add it to my rubs.

there were some bad studies many years ago that claimed it was bad, even tho you get it in veggies, but those studies have been over turned. try to find any good science that says it's worse than salt.

i have looked. there isn't any.


----------

